# [SOLVED] Boot problem- blank screen flashing white dash



## sherm12789 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have an Hp pavilion a1226n desktop computer and shut off the power this morning during a bad storm. I used the regular procedures and shut it down correctly, but when i tried to boot it up earlier this morning, the only thing that comes up is a blank black screen with a flashing white dash in the upper left hand corner. I have already tried to remove reset the BIOS by removing the battery and then later restarting, but it did not help at all. Also, it wont even boot far enough for me to start in safe/real mode. Any suggestions?
Thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Boot problem- blank screen flashing white dash*

Hi sherm12789 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Start up your computer by either tapping the *F1*, *F2*, *F4*, *F6*, *F8*, *F10*, *F11*, *F12*, or *Delete *keys to access the systems BIOS. For the exact information on what key to start up the System BIOS refer back to *Original Manufacturer System Documentation*.

After getting into the BIOS, look for a page that would have something like, eg. PC Health Screen or System Monitoring Page. When you have found a page similar to this post back what the BIOS says for your *temperatures*, *voltages*, and *fan speeds*.


----------



## sherm12789 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Boot problem- blank screen flashing white dash*

Actually the problem somewhat resolved itself.
I could not get to the BIOS screen, so put in the xp OS cd, which the computer would not read.
From there i went to the boot setup and tried to switch off the hard drive from the 1st master to the 2nd master, but just by hitting enter on the hard drive the computer all of a sudden started working?
I'm not sure how to explain that or why/what happened, but im glad it did.
Thanks for the help anyway, i appreciate it


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Boot problem- blank screen flashing white dash*

I am happy you got it resolved, come back any time to get assistance again from TSF :grin:

---------------------------------

Can you please set this thread as solved? To do this goto the top of the thread at Thread Tools and drop down the menu. Choose, set thread as solved. Thank You.

Regards,
TechPro


----------

